# magnum research 22 lr rifle any good??????



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

thinking of getting a magnum research 22lr rifle wondering if anyone has any experince with them wondering if they are worth the money???

Thanks for any info


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't know anything about Magnum research rifles, but I had a Magnum research barrel for my 10/22 years ago. Carbon fiber with ports in the front, man did it shoot.

xdeano


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

what make is the rifle? or is it just the barrel? i gota get a new barrel for the 10/22 anyways so im just gona ask here. any suggestoins?


----------



## lillopad (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a Magnum Research .17HMR and absolutely love it. After replacing the trigger, recoil buffer, and extractor with Volquartsen parts (all do it yourself projects if you have any experience), it feeds, shoots, and ejects beautifully. They are prone to ejection problems (and I had some at first), but the changes made a huge difference for just a few dollars. I also shoot Remington ammo which is said to have a more consistent primer (also a little more $).

At 50 yards, I can shoot 25 rounds (a full extended magazine) through one ragged hole (less than dime sized). At 100 yards it shoots sub MOA groups... usually around .6". I have a Nikon Monarch 3-12 on it (yes, a little overkill) but it sure makes a difference with parallax adjustment and clear glass.

I recommend their guns, but take a look at Volquartsen parts for enhancing the performance.

Kevin


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

PICKED UP A MAGUNUM RESEARCH IN 22LR RIFLE IS A TACK DRIVER TRIGGER LEAVES ALOT TO BE DESIRED THOUGH.


----------

